# Scottish fold adoption



## blueskies58 (Oct 7, 2013)

I would be grateful if anyone could help me - i am looking to adopt a scottish fold and have been trawling the internet trying to find one that needs a good home. Can you offer any advise or do you know of anyone who needs a home for their fold. Thank you in anticipation.
Wendy


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would contact a breeder as some need homes for their girls when they retire them from breeding. or they might know of one that needs re homing.

Does it have to be a Scottish fold as they are very similar to British and they are easy to find for adoption and have lovely natures too.
(Not because I have 3 of them but I just looked at the pictures of a fold and saw that looked similar)


----------



## blueskies58 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi - thank you for your reply. I will try and contact some breeders and see what happens. I'm not sure what you meant by a 'British' - could you give me some more information please.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think Jill means a British Short hair, like the cats she has in her signature.


----------

